# Mike Bibby or Jason Terry?



## RedBanana® (Aug 5, 2006)

let's say you had the opportunity to trade Jason Terry for Mike Bibby - would you?


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

yes :banana:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yes.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

At one point, 100% yes. Right now, probably not.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

No. Terry has already proven that he can help this team reach the finals. Bibby might be a better player, but you don't mess with something that works.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

WTChan said:


> No. Terry has already proven that he can help this team reach the finals. Bibby might be a better player, but you don't mess with something that works.


 :biggrin: I agree with him. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This would be a petty trade. At this point, they're about even, with Bibby probably slightly better at everything except defense...no. This would be a dumb move. 

But yes, Bibby is probably better than Terry.


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

WTChan said:


> No. Terry has already proven that he can help this team reach the finals. Bibby might be a better player, but you don't mess with something that works.


what he said


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I feel the need to bring up this curious question.

Is Mike Bibby black or white?

Hmm....


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

This really needs to be in "NBA General", but I'd keep Terry.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> I feel the need to bring up this curious question.
> 
> Is Mike Bibby black or white?
> 
> Hmm....


And the mystery has been solved! He's both!

Wikipedia Sez: Is of Afro-Trinidadian descent from his mother, Caucasian descent from his father.


----------



## RedBanana® (Aug 5, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> And the mystery has been solved! He's both!
> 
> Wikipedia Sez: Is of Afro-Trinidadian descent from his mother, Caucasian descent from his father.


i can't believe you actually took the time to research that.... :nonono: :nonono:


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Wiki's the stuff man.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

Mike Bibby has got to be one of the most overrated players in the nba. He is living off the past playoff success as well as Peja but ever since Divac and Webber have left so has Bibby's game. He depended on that high post passing which is now non-existent for the kings. I'd take Terry in that he is just as clutch and as of late has been better in the playoffs.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jason Jet Terry said:


> Mike Bibby has got to be one of the most overrated players in the nba. He is living off the past playoff success as well as Peja but ever since Divac and Webber have left so has Bibby's game. He depended on that high post passing which is now non-existent for the kings. I'd take Terry in that he is just as clutch and as of late has been better in the playoffs.


Ding ding ding :wordyo:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

WTChan said:


> No. Terry has already proven that he can help this team reach the finals. Bibby might be a better player, but you don't mess with something that works.


 :cheers: 

Just wanted to add that Bibby has a $12.5M salary in the upcoming season, where Jason is playing for about $7.5M.

I think I'll take *TWO* Terry's please....


----------



## RedBanana® (Aug 5, 2006)

Jason Jet Terry said:


> Mike Bibby has got to be one of the most overrated players in the nba. He is living off the past playoff success as well as Peja but *ever since Divac and Webber have left so has Bibby's game*. He depended on that high post passing which is now non-existent for the kings. I'd take Terry in that he is just as clutch and as of late has been better in the playoffs.


yeah tell me about it, 20 ppg 5 apg, this guy is declining :laugh: . terry has been better in the playoffs because, hmm...the mavs went to the finals! hello! of course he's gonna look better. but put mike bibby on the mavs and they'd be even better.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Jason plays better D and has a better contract. Those 2 things are very important these days. I love Bibby but I have to go with Jet after this year.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Wikipedia Sez: Is of Afro-Trinidadian descent from his mother, Caucasian descent from his father.


His dad Henry Bibby played in the NBA and when I saw an old game of him he looked black...

I think Terry's better. Better D and driving. Bibby is a better passer though.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

RedBanana® said:


> yeah tell me about it, 20 ppg 5 apg, this guy is declining :laugh: . terry has been better in the playoffs because, hmm...the mavs went to the finals! hello! of course he's gonna look better. but put mike bibby on the mavs and they'd be even better.


That was during the regular season. In the playoffs teams were able to prepare for Bibby and 2 years in a row he went cold. He could not find many shots. He is trigger happy also and a lot of his shots aren't good shots.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

WTChan said:


> No. Terry has already proven that he can help this team reach the finals. Bibby might be a better player, but you don't mess with something that works.


Yeah you have already seen what Terry can do in postseasons. Like the FIRST year he went to the post season with Dallas he had a hell of a series against the Rockets and ETC. No point.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Terry pretty much lives for the playoffs while Bibby seems to fade

Just wanted to throw that in :biggrin:


----------



## RedBanana® (Aug 5, 2006)

M F F L said:


> Terry pretty much lives for the playoffs while Bibby seems to fade
> 
> Just wanted to throw that in :biggrin:


uhhhh you need to watch Bibby play more. he had a bad playoff appearance last season only because he was drained playing 40+ minutes every season game. but he's always been a big time player, cough* 2002 WCF vs. Lakers* cough*


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

RedBanana® said:


> uhhhh you need to watch Bibby play more. he had a bad playoff appearance last season only because he was drained playing 40+ minutes every season game. but he's always been a big time player, cough* 2002 WCF vs. Lakers* cough*


That is correct.


----------



## ßibby˜¹° (Aug 13, 2006)

Both players have similar type games, can shoot the 3, clutch, solid passers (I'd give the edge to Bibby). but terry is surrounded by a better team so it's hard to tell.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

ßibby˜¹° said:


> Both players have similar type games, can shoot the 3, clutch, solid passers (I'd give the edge to Bibby). but terry is surrounded by a better team so it's hard to tell.


It's easy to say that Terry seperated himself a little through the 06 playoffs; I'll definetly go with Terry if he maintanes this new level.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> It's easy to say that Terry seperated himself a little through the 06 playoffs; I'll definetly go with Terry if he maintanes this new level.


I agree with bray, Terry was on another level in the playoffs and he was the only consistent player in the playoffs for the Mavericks.


----------

